# Verhalten unserer Frösche



## Actionfigur (23. Juni 2014)

Moin ,


Hab heute mal den Teich beobachtet . Dabei habe ich insgesamt 3 große und einen wirklich kleinen frosch entdeckt . 
Die sind auch nicht scheu und sitzen meist in der ecke bei unserer großen __ Schwertlilie . Dort ist auch nen nen kleiner mooshuegel.  Wie auch immer der dort hinkam.  Einer der großen __ Frösche hat sich in selbigem ne kleine Höhle gebaut und sitzt dort täglich mit seinem Hintern drin. Wieso baut der sich ne Höhle ? Weiß das jemand ? 

Weiterhin konnte ich beobachten wie die Frösche nach sich annähernd Goldfischen schnappte. Maul auf und dann sprangen die regelrecht auf diese drauf und Zack wieder zurück.  Hinter ihnen saß der ganz kleine frosch . 

Ist das revierverhalten ? 

Mach mir da jetzt nicht allzu große Sorgen um die Fische oder Frösche.  Frage rein aus Interesse  

Grüße 

Björn


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Juni 2014)

Hi

Das ist sehr interessant. Mit dem einbuddeln im __ Moos könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es wegen der Feuchtigkeit, Kühlung oder einfach etwas geschützter ist.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Actionfigur (25. Juni 2014)

Mittlerweile zeigt sich solches Verhalten auch an anderen Stellen.  
Verteidigen __ Frösche ihr Revier ?!
Ich krieg die Frösche leider nicht so recht vor meine Linse. Habe leider keine geeignete Kamera dafür


----------



## Andreas A. (25. Juni 2014)

Actionfigur schrieb:


> Verteidigen __ Frösche ihr Revier ?!


 Grün- und __ Laubfrösche verteidigen während der Balz kleine Territorien. Sind die Frösche denn am Quaken?


----------



## Actionfigur (25. Juni 2014)

Ab und zu quaken sie mal. Ist aber eher die Seltenheit . Wenn sie denn quaken , dann auch nur ganz kurz.


----------



## Andreas A. (25. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht wird es ja noch was mit einem Foto.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2014)

Also wenn (Wasser-)__ Frösche zwischen die Fische springen, dann oft mit dem Ziel einen zu fangen und zu fressen. Es gibt hier im Forum irgendwo auch Fotos von einem Frosch, der einen __ Goldfisch runterwürgt.
Ich habe schon beobachten können, das der Frosch die Gunst der Stunde nutzte, wenn die Fische gefüttert wurden: 1. alle auf einem Haufen 2. unachtsam, weil beschäftigt.


----------



## Andreas A. (25. Juni 2014)

Meine Antwort war auch etwas verpeilt. Revierverhalten dürften die __ Frösche eigentlich nur gegenüber Artgenossen oder gegenüber Objekten, die sie mit Artgenossen verwechseln können, zeigen. So jedenfalls wollte ich meine Antwort verstanden wissen.


----------



## Actionfigur (25. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Bild von einem der vier __ Frösche   ist von der Größe her noch einer der etwas kleineren . Haben zwei die noch etwas größer sind 

Björn


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2020)

Nun. ich weiß nicht, ob es noch jemandem so geht,
ich hab einen ziemlich zahmen Frosch . Sobald ich an den Teich gehe, und die Hand ins Wasser halte,
kommt er angeschwommen     und klettert auf meine Hand. 
Vielleicht ein Froschkönig ? 
Ich werde ihn aber nicht küssen !!!!


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2020)

Da wirst du nie erfahren obs ein edler Prinz ist.  Was dir da alles entgeht.


----------



## lollo (25. Juli 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn aber nicht küssen !!!!


Moin,

doch, musst du (mit Bild) sonst weißt du nicht ob es tatsächlich ein Froschkönig ist.


----------



## Dothee (25. Juli 2020)

Du könntest ihn mir ausleihen, ich werd ihn schon küssen, vielleicht ist es ja dieses mal der Richtige :-D


----------



## jolantha (25. Juli 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> Du könntest ihn mir ausleihen, ich werd ihn schon küssen, vielleicht ist es ja dieses mal der Richtige :-D


Gerne, mußte einfach nur herkommen,  Umkreis Hannover--- ist ja nicht soooo weit


----------



## Cycleman007 (26. Juli 2020)

Oh... wohne am Deister und Du? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juli 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Oh... wohne am Deister und Du?


Das fast ihr alle nicht ne ca. Position ins Profil schreiben könnt. jolantha hat die PLZ wie ich auch im Profil.....einfach mal auf den Namen klicken.


Ist schon die/der dritte aus der Ecke.

Cyclemann, jolantha und __ Moderlieschen. Alle rund um Hannover.


----------



## Dothee (27. Juli 2020)

Hmm. Für einen DEN Traumprinzen, der mich im Leben haben will mit allem drum und dran, fahr ich gerne nach Hannover.

Jetzt ohne weiteren Quatsch von mir zu geben...seit etwa 3 Wochen haben wir regelmässig 4 __ Kröten am und im Teich zu Besuch...aber nur Nachts...die scheinen sich über meine Besuche mit der Taschenlampe auch nicht mehr zu stören...kommen dem Hochsitz immer näher und lassen sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen... toll! So schön, wie schnell sich Leben einstellt


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (27. Juli 2020)

Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Oh... wohne am Deister und Du?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


 Wohne auch am Deister  Witzig - in so einer kleinen Foren-Gemeinde so nah


----------



## Cycleman007 (27. Juli 2020)

Moderlieschen282 schrieb:


> Wohne auch am Deister  Witzig - in so einer kleinen Foren-Gemeinde so nah


Gibt's doch gar nicht.  Ich in der Wennigser Mark.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moderlieschen282 (28. Juli 2020)

Nachbarsdorf Egestorf 

Und sorry wegen OT... Ich hoffe auch sehr darauf, das hier irgendwann ein Fröschli einzieht und ich das Verhalten beobachten darf


----------



## Paga1 (28. Juli 2020)

Des ist ja echt schön.
So zutraulich süß.


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2020)

Dieser Frosch ist echt clever, gestern hab ich am Teichrand eine Planze ausgebuddelt, und da er immer da ist, wo ich bin, hüpfte er in das Buddelloch
  Dort hat er sich dann auf sämtliches Kleingetier gestürzt, das da rumkrabbelte. 
Natürlich mußt ich ihn erst einmal rausschubsen, um weiter arbeiten zu können.
  Also gilt seine Liebe nicht mir, , sondern allem Freßbaren.


----------



## Paga1 (1. Aug. 2020)

Ich bin bespannt was alles in mein Mini (1.9/2/1.3) einzieht...erst seid 2 Wochen eingelassen die Igel trauen sich noch nicht so recht die mader waren jedoch einige Male schwimmen drinnen


----------



## Paga1 (1. Aug. 2020)

Was glaubst würden sich __ Frösche drin wohlfühlen?


----------



## Paga1 (1. Aug. 2020)

Das ist am Abend


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2020)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Was glaubst würden sich __ Frösche drin wohlfühlen?


Da er ziemlich sonnig liegt ja, aber durch die vielen Steine ringsum würde ich vermuten das sie den Weg dorthin garnicht suchen


----------



## Paga1 (1. Aug. 2020)

Warum? soll ich die weggeben?


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2020)

Paga, möchtest Du denn Natur an Deinem Teich, oder kommt es Dir mehr auf eine sterile Optik an ? 
Für Natur brauchst Du unbedingt meht Pflanzen. im und um den Teich herum . 
Schau mal, so sieht es bei mir aus :
  
da gibt es keinen Kies, und keine Sperre fürs Kleingetier. Dafür gibt es bei mir __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Libellen und jetzt auch Süßwasserquallen.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2020)

Paga1 schrieb:


> Das ist am Abend


Keine blühenden Pflanzen....keine Insekten....kein Froschfutter....keine __ Frösche.


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2020)

Habe den alten Filtergraben vergrößert - seitdem sind meine __ Frösche weg. Hoffentlich kommen sie wider, mache mir schon Sorgen. Weit können sie ja nicht sein, oder? Im großen Teig bei den Koi´s u. Goldfischen, sehe ich sie auch nicht auch kein quaken mehr. Währe für mich sehr schade, deswegen verloren zu haben. Bischen traurig bin ich schon. Willi


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2020)

__ Frösche hauen ab, wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt und kommen wieder, wenn neue Gebiete erobert werden wollen


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2020)

Aber wo wollen die hin, weit und breit kein Teig - außer unseren. Willi


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2020)

Tja, frag Dich dann mal, wo die herkommen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Aug. 2020)

Moin, hab auch was passendes zum Thema Froschverhalten.
Seit 2 Wochen benutzt Der hier die __ Muschelblume immer mal wieder als Luftmatratze und lässt sich 
Stunden lang über den Teich treiben


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2020)

Bei mir ist im Moment das Rasenmähen wieder nicht möglich. 
Die Froschkinder ziehen aus, und hüpfen um die Wette über meine Wiese
  Davon gibt es 100 te. Würd mich echt mal interessieren, wo die hin wollen. Angrenzend ist nur mein Wald, nix mehr mit Wasser


----------



## Knipser (4. Okt. 2020)

Wir haben jetzt Oktober und bis jetzt kein quaken, komisch.


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt Oktober und bis jetzt kein quaken, komisch.


Da wird auch nichts mehr quaken, das passiert nur im Frühjahr-Sommer , zur Paarungszeit . 
Es quaken natürlich auch nur die Männchen ( wie im wahren Leben ) , und brüllen in der Gegend rum, um Weibchen anzulocken


----------

